# Star Wars Episode 8: Kehrt ein alter, grüner Bekannter zurück?



## Darkmoon76 (13. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Kehrt ein alter, grüner Bekannter zurück?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Kehrt ein alter, grüner Bekannter zurück?*


----------



## Bertie17 (13. März 2017)

Die Spoiler-Warnung im Text bringt nicht so viel, wenn der Spoiler im Prinzip im Titel steckt...


----------



## Scholdarr (13. März 2017)

Naja, das ist doch nur ein äußerst vages Gerücht. Ein echter Spoiler ist das imo nicht, also alles halb so wild.


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Die Spoiler-Warnung im Text bringt nicht so viel, wenn der Spoiler im Prinzip im Titel steckt...



Wieso? Ich hab nur die Ueberschrift gelesen, nicht den Artikel und ich weiss noch nicht, ob Yoda oder Jar Jar Binks gemeint ist?


----------



## Gandalf1107 (13. März 2017)

Greedo wurde doch von Han erschossen (Han shoot first  ).


----------



## hawkytonk (13. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich hab nur die Ueberschrift gelesen, nicht den Artikel und ich weiss noch nicht, ob Yoda oder Jar Jar Binks gemeint ist?


Jar Jar grün nicht ist. Vergessen du das hast?!


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2017)

> Achtung! Spoiler!


Im Ernst? Welcher _"alte, *grüne *Bekannte" _soll denn sonst gemeint sein?

Die Spoiler Markierung habt ihr in der Alien News deutlich besser hingekriegt: _"Riesen Spoiler zur Alien Herkunft" _(sinngemäß) - und dementsprechend hab ich in die News auch nicht rein geschaut. Was ich übrigens auch nicht getan hätte, wenn da für den von mir gerade ausgedachten Fall, daß die Aliens aus einem Geheimlabor der Weyland Company stammen sollte, der Newstitel: _"Weylands Vermächtnis: Was die Firma mit der Herkunft der Aliens zu tun hat"_ gelautet hätte.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Welcher _"alte, *grüne *Bekannte" _soll denn sonst gemeint sein?



Greedo wäre noch möglich. Er hatte tatsächlich schwer verletzt überlebt und möchte sich bei Kylo Ren bedanken, weil er ihn gerächt hat. 
Dieser ist jedoch genervt und zerteilt ihn mit dem Lichtschwert...


----------



## Feuerwalze (14. März 2017)

Bei den neuen Teilen er doch sein eine Computeranimation.  Da damft es wieder mal aus der Gerüchteküche! Achja, ich darf es noch nicht verraten aber es wird ein Wiedersehen mit einem rotgesichtigen gehörnten aus EP2 wiedergeben...  ( meiner Meinung nach einer der tollsten Kämpfer in Star Wars)


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (14. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich hab nur die Ueberschrift gelesen, nicht den Artikel und ich weiss noch nicht, ob Yoda oder Jar Jar Binks gemeint ist?



Die fette Schweinewache aus Jabbas Tempel! Yeah!


----------



## LostCause (14. März 2017)

Ganz erlich nach Star Wars Das erwachen der Macht kann mir jeder weitere Teil gestohlen bleiben , man sowas schlechtes habe ich ja noch nie gesehen und ich glaube auch nicht das man das Ding noch retten kann. Und nein ich bin kein Star Wars hasser oder so.


----------



## Bertie17 (14. März 2017)

LostCause schrieb:


> Ganz erlich nach Star Wars Das erwachen der Macht kann mir jeder weitere Teil gestohlen bleiben , man sowas schlechtes habe ich ja noch nie gesehen und ich glaube auch nicht das man das Ding noch retten kann. Und nein ich bin kein Star Wars hasser oder so.



Dein Ernst? Du fandest also bspw.  Epsiode I besser als "Das Erwachen der Macht"?


----------



## Frullo (15. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Du fandest also bspw.  Epsiode I besser als "Das Erwachen der Macht"?



Tatsächlich darf man Episode I (bis III) für besser halten als VII. Denn im Gegensatz zu VII zeigten I bis III tatsächlich Neues aus dem Star Wars Universum. Man mag die hölzernen Schauspieler bemängeln, ebenso der zu dick aufgetragene Einsatz von CGI, Jar Jar und die Midichlorianer... aber dafür, dass es sich dabei um Prequels handelte (also Geschichten, deren Ausgang schlussendlich feststeht), waren die Stories an sich um einiges interessanter als Jar Jar Abrams Hommage an die Original-Trilogie: Ein "neuer" Wüstenplanet, ein "neues" Imperium, eine "neue" Cantina, eine "neue" Weise, eine "neue" Rebellenbasis, ein "neuer" Todesstern, ein "neuer" Roboter mit wertvollen Daten gestrandet auf einem öden Felsen der dann auf den "neuen" Helden trifft. Recycling pur, wenn Du mich fragst. Da hat es Rogue One (wieder ein Prequel, wohlgemerkt) wesentlich besser gemacht - auch wenn es mit seinen eigenen Makeln zu kämpfen hat, rangiert sogar dieser vor VII...


----------



## Bertie17 (15. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da hat es Rogue One (wieder ein Prequel, wohlgemerkt) wesentlich besser gemacht - auch wenn es mit seinen eigenen Makeln zu kämpfen hat, rangiert sogar dieser vor VII...



Zumindest da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Ich fand "Rogue One" tatsächlich auch besser als "Episode VII". Nur von "Episode VII" mit "sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen" zu reden, halte ich dann doch für äußerst fragwürdig.

Und ich mag die Story der Prequel-Trilogie sogar, ich mag den "Politthriller", täuscht aber nicht darüber hinweg, dass die Umsetzung teilweise eine absolute Vollkatastrophe ist.


----------



## Frullo (15. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Zumindest da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Ich fand "Rogue One" tatsächlich auch besser als "Episode VII". Nur von "Episode VII" mit "sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen" zu reden, halte ich dann doch für äußerst fragwürdig.



Ja, da hat er wohl die Ewok-Filme nicht gesehen 



Bertie17 schrieb:


> Und ich mag die Story der Prequel-Trilogie sogar, ich mag den "Politthriller", täuscht aber nicht darüber hinweg, dass die Umsetzung teilweise eine absolute Vollkatastrophe ist.



Genauso wie "sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen" zu VII nicht passt, passt "absolute Vollkatastrophe" nun mal nicht zu den Prequels.: Wenn man sich schon nur die Einspielergebnisse von Episode I in den Kinos anschaut (1999 924 Mio. US$ und als er 2012 nochmals in die Kinos kam weitere 103 Mio. US$), dann würde so mancher liebend gern eine solche absolute Vollkatastrophe produzieren. 

Daher darf man durchaus:

OT > R1 > PT > VII

und muss nicht:

OT > R1 > VII > PT


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2017)

Ich wusste es:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckl6RiluL1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bertie17 (15. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Genauso wie "sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen" zu VII nicht passt, passt "absolute Vollkatastrophe" nun mal nicht zu den Prequels.:



Deswegen habe ich das auch nirgendwo in seiner Absolutheit derartig formuliert, sondern sprach bewusst von "Umsetzung" und "teilweise". 



Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich schon nur die Einspielergebnisse von Episode I in den Kinos anschaut (1999 924 Mio. US$ und als er 2012 nochmals in die Kinos kam weitere 103 Mio. US$), dann würde so mancher liebend gern eine solche absolute Vollkatastrophe produzieren.



Das Argument ist zweifelhaft. Seit wann spricht denn das Einspielergebnis für die Qualität eines Filmes?


----------



## Frullo (15. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich das auch nirgendwo in seiner Absolutheit derartig formuliert, sondern sprach bewusst von "Umsetzung" und "teilweise".



Naja, dann musst Du Dich vielleicht für "teilweise" oder "absolut" entscheiden. "Teilweise absolut" ist nach meinem Sprachverständnis etwas widersprüchlich.



Bertie17 schrieb:


> Das Argument ist zweifelhaft. Seit wann spricht denn das Einspielergebnis für die Qualität eines Filmes?



Für die Qualität eines Filmes spricht eben schlussendlich in wirklich letzter Instanz nur der eigene Geschmack. Da kann man noch lange mit "technischen" Argumenten wie schauspielerische Leistung, Kameraführung, Ausleuchtung, etc... kommen: Ein Film ist mehr als die Summe seiner Teile. Nein, Geld ist nicht _das_ Kriterium, aber ein genauso guter Indikator wie die technischen Merkmale. Insbesondere die Tatsache, dass der Film 2012 nochmals in die Kinos kam und über 100 Mio. US$ einspielte reicht als Hinweis dafür, dass er nicht so schlecht sein kann, wie von vielen inzwischen dogmatisch rezitiert.


----------



## Bertie17 (15. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Naja, dann musst Du Dich vielleicht für "teilweise" oder "absolut" entscheiden. "Teilweise absolut" ist nach meinem Sprachverständnis etwas widersprüchlich.



Das kommt daher, dass du die Anführungsstriche falsch setzt. Ich sagte nicht "teilweise absolut", sondern "teilweise" und "absolute Vollkatastrophe"


----------

